# "No, we don't accept tips!" - say so many drivers



## TaninLa

At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)

If I was a new rider - after the first time a driver did this "No, no, no! Please, no tip needed! It's included!" I would never try to tip again. It's awkward having to force someone to TAKE your money. 

The drivers that refuse are from all backgrounds - today it was a guy who would look at home at a Nascar rally jamming to R-rated music (I don't mind, lol) and an older, quiet, polite Middle Eastern guy driving a Prius. 

I take Uber at least 6-7x a week (I gave out the code on my blog and have a ton of free $30 rides because of it.)

I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


----------



## Moofish

This is how Uber educates the drivers, we are supposed to refuse tips if they are offered to us, but can accept it if the rider is insistent.

So my guess is that most of these drivers are new and most likely fear deactivation for accepting the tip.

Personally, I don't refuse, if they want to tip, I gladly accept it, because Uber is not helping in any way to help to make it easy for drivers to accept tips.


----------



## puber

we refuse tips because of work ethics, but we attack you with hummers if you don't like long the routs we take.
You see, we like to earn that extra dollar we charge you.


----------



## TaninLa

Moofish said:


> This is how Uber educates the drivers, we are supposed to refuse tips if they are offered to us, but can accept it if the rider is insistent.


Thanks! But when I see how many drivers rate down passengers for NOT tipping - how can you guys get these other drivers to stop SCARING riders from ever trying to tip again? They were great drivers and I wanted to be like, "Take tips, dammit! Or else you'll quit soon and I'll be stuck with that creepy guy who talked about his love for sideboob the whole ride!"


----------



## puber

TaninLa said:


> Thanks! But when I see how many drivers rate down passengers for NOT tipping - how can you guys get these other drivers to stop SCARING riders from ever trying to tip again? They were great drivers and I wanted to be like, "Take tips, dammit! Or else you'll quit soon and I'll be stuck with that creepy guy who talked about his love for sideboob the whole ride!"


I learned that all uberX drivers are brainwashed idiots. 
Stop tipping them. If they talk too much - rate them a 1.
You are a paying customer, it doesn't matter what they rate you.
I rate every uberx driver a 1 when they ride in my uber.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

TaninLa said:


> .. how can you guys get these other drivers to stop SCARING riders..


You are witnessing the decline of quality within the Uber driver ranks. Wait till you get one that offers to turn off the meter early in order to get an extra star for their rating. The only hope for some of these drivers is that one of the many court cases is decided against Uber/Lyfts business practices.


----------



## cybertec69

TaninLa said:


> At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)
> 
> If I was a new rider - after the first time a driver did this "No, no, no! Please, no tip needed! It's included!" I would never try to tip again. It's awkward having to force someone to TAKE your money.
> 
> The drivers that refuse are from all backgrounds - today it was a guy who would look at home at a Nascar rally jamming to R-rated music (I don't mind, lol) and an older, quiet, polite Middle Eastern guy driving a Prius.
> 
> I take Uber at least 6-7x a week (I gave out the code on my blog and have a ton of free $30 rides because of it.)
> 
> I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


Most of these guys are uneducated tards.


----------



## SgtMurphy

cybertec69 said:


> Most of these guys are uneducated tards.


This may be true of most, 
But it makes me think of the elitist ****s in Boston (10%ers I call them, most are cool) 
And at this point my rating is so high with so many trips that I take them apart verbally without technically saying anything that could take this WONDERFUL job away from me. It's so great.


----------



## UL Driver SF

TaninLa said:


> At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)
> 
> If I was a new rider - after the first time a driver did this "No, no, no! Please, no tip needed! It's included!" I would never try to tip again. It's awkward having to force someone to TAKE your money.
> 
> The drivers that refuse are from all backgrounds - today it was a guy who would look at home at a Nascar rally jamming to R-rated music (I don't mind, lol) and an older, quiet, polite Middle Eastern guy driving a Prius.
> 
> I take Uber at least 6-7x a week (I gave out the code on my blog and have a ton of free $30 rides because of it.)
> 
> I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


The only thing I say when someone tips is thank you, it is appreciated. And thank you for using Uber.

Too many customers have asked why we refuse tips. And they find the answer stupid. The two women who took me out to lunch brought this up. They said it makes them feel embarrassed when someone refuses a tip. So...hence the change. And the reason I did not refuse lunch.

Now when someone does not tip I open the glove box and let Woody out. He is an attack woodpecker. He he pecks the phrase...I don't tip...on their forehead. He can get 2 or 3 riders before they get inside a house.

Is your avatar you? If so, are you Donna Summers twin sister?


----------



## SgtMurphy

"Dude you seem so confident and tough. I bet you would've made such a better Marine than me, if you'd ever, you know, done anything like that."


----------



## UL Driver SF

SgtMurphy said:


> "Dude you seem so confident and tough. I bet you would've made such a better Marine than me, if you'd ever, you know, done anything like that."


You should have told him you summer in Rhodesia.


----------



## SgtMurphy

I don't get it. My quote was my response to "that guy" in a group of friends who is blind drunk after a few Chardonnays talking shit like 'he's just driving us around town' and shouting arbitrary and incorrect directions...yelling for me to change the music..to 'anything else.' 
Meanwhile I'm driving him with his cool little rock shirt band, no doubt 'obscure, you probably haven't heard of them,' back from the rock show to his safe little corner of the city where mommy passes no judgement that little Danny still lives at home...
So in these (rare) situations I pretty much just throw back all the bullshjt right at him/her and crack up their friend group at their overt conceded nature: [London Poor Boy voice]: 
"It's right n' proper mah lady that you should talk down to me, hannin' me loife lessons about this an' any job. Haven't been born with the mental constitution to even survive wiffout careful instruction from me overs. I'm just glad to have the opportunity to be in your presence."


----------



## SgtMurphy

puber said:


> we refuse tips because of work ethics, but we attack you with hummers if you don't like long the routs we take.
> You see, we like to earn that extra dollar we charge you.


With Hummers:
( 0 :50 seconds)


----------



## UL Driver SF

SgtMurphy said:


> I don't get it. My quote was my response to "that guy" in a group of friends who is blind drunk after a few Chardonnays talking shit like 'he's just driving us around town' and shouting arbitrary and incorrect directions...yelling for me to change the music..to 'anything else.'
> Meanwhile I'm driving him with his cool little rock shirt band, no doubt 'obscure, you probably haven't heard of them,' back from the rock show to his safe little corner of the city where mommy passes no judgement that little Danny still lives at home...
> So in these (rare) situations I pretty much just throw back all the bullshjt right at him/her and crack up their friend group at their overt conceded nature: [London Poor Boy voice]:
> "It's right n' proper mah lady that you should talk down to me, hannin' me loife lessons about this an' any job. Haven't been born with the mental constitution to even survive wiffout careful instruction from me overs. I'm just glad to have the opportunity to be in your presence."


Last part read in the voice of Michael Cain or John Cleese.


----------



## driveLA

Ya it's probably a new driver whose still hasn't realized uber's shitty rules should be treated more like suggestions.


----------



## LAuberX

I got a few tips this past week.

I always took them, smiled and said thank you.

Uber tweeted: there is no need to tip, the driver gets most of the fare!

True. Point goes to Uber for talking like a politician.


----------



## TaninLa

UL Driver SF said:


> Is your avatar you? If so, are you Donna Summers twin sister?


I was going to lie and say I had to wikipedia who Donna Summers was because I'm so young.

But, no that Barbie is not me, *exactly*. I mean, I don't walk around with a giant shoulder brooch. That would be crazy!

Really enjoyed all the replies even though I may have to report you keeping that poor bird in your glove box.


----------



## UL Driver SF

TaninLa said:


> I was going to lie and say I had to wikipedia who Donna Summers was because I'm so young.
> 
> But, no that Barbie is not me, *exactly*. I mean, I don't walk around with a giant shoulder brooch. That would be crazy!
> 
> Really enjoyed all the replies even though I may have to report you keeping that poor bird in your glove box.


They took the bird once. I just laughed. They paid me to take it back the next day.

So you know who Donna summers is. Bravo. Good on your part.


----------



## cybertec69

This morning was the first time after 2,000 plus trips with uber, I had to tell this nasty lady, sorry but you will have to order another car, no wonder her rating was 4.1. First I get dispatched, have to drive 5 plus minutes to the address given to me, then that is the wrong address, she is one block behind me, then she text me like 10 times telling me he address, she asks whare I am, then she gets in my car with a fury, starts getting loud "like she is my girlfriend or wife" and nasty, so I tell her politely that she will have to order another car. I don't like to be treated like an animal.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

And THIS is why everyone shouldn't just be given a 5 star rating.


----------



## cybertec69

I feel sorry for the next uber guy that had to pick her up.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

cybertec69 said:


> I feel sorry for the next uber guy that had to pick her up.


Why? If s/he stood up for themselves the way you did....the customer would stay at the curb until either she adjusted her attitude/mouth or one of the Uber ratings *****s picked her up and kissed her ass. Either way, drivers get what they deserve for choosing how they will be treated. You made your decision....hopefully the next driver will follow your example....if not s/he gets what s/he deserves.


----------



## painfreepc

cybertec69 said:


> This morning was the first time after 2,000 plus trips with uber, I had to tell this nasty lady, sorry but you will have to order another car, no wonder her rating was 4.1. First I get dispatched, have to drive 5 plus minutes to the address given to me, then that is the wrong address, she is one block behind me, then she text me like 10 times telling me he address, she asks whare I am, then she gets in my car with a fury, starts getting loud "like she is my girlfriend or wife" and nasty, so I tell her politely that she will have to order another car. I don't like to be treated like an animal.


Good for you, when i drove taxi i put many people out of my car,

Yes you are paying me, yes you are my client but i am not your dog, so enjoy the walk and/or the wait for your next taxi ride,
as a taxi client they would be waiting a long time, if i drop them outside my service area, they would need to find a taxi phone number, not easy to do in the inland empire,


----------



## SgtMurphy

I can't wait for my first full-on GTFO. I think the squirrelly ones can tell that I'm just waiting for them to **** around. 
"Take Care Now, Bye Bye Then."


----------



## cybertec69

I have never encountered anything like this ever before in my life, I mean did she really expect me to transport her to her destination, after she berated me, especially from just dropping off my last customer from the airport which she slept all the way home, she said she never was able to sleep in a cab before this ride "it was so smooth" and apologized, which I told her not to, and she thanked me for such a pleasant experience, as did the last lady I dropped off at the airport before her.
I said no worries as I am sure she had a long flight and a long day ahead, I treat my customers as I would like to be treated, with respect, but when you act like a spoiled brat "she thought she was all that" and I pick up many of these types, don't just jump in a strangers car and go all Jersey Shore on me "never watched that show "


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

My only bad group of riders didn't go bad until the last mile when they started encouraging their friend to puke before she got out of my car. Ugh.

I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Sean O'Gorman said:


> My only bad group of riders didn't go bad until the last mile when they started encouraging their friend to puke before she got out of my car.


 Sounds as though they were young. I'm sure walking that last mile didn't hurt them and their friend would have plenty of opportunities to find good puking places. 


Sean O'Gorman said:


> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


On behalf of MANY of your fellow drivers: Thanks for being such a team player. I really appreciate you helping the rest of us out. How about turning off the meter a "little" early to help keep the cost of surges from scaring the passengers? Or leave it on and carry some $5s and $10s and offer instant "rebates"?


----------



## TaninLa

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this...


I think this is the only time I've seen someone post this. Not sure what icon to use for your bravery.

I don't know - maybe it's a regional US thing. Where I'm from if you hop in the backseat and the person gets you someplace without being an ass / you losing an arm, you tip. It feels so weird when someone refuses it like "just pay me the same as the horrible driver."

I guess my over 30 ass will get used to people refusing cash. Damn why couldn't people refuse my money when I was broke?!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

TaninLa said:


> I guess my over 30 ass will get used to people refusing cash.


Not if you come down to Ft. Lauderdale! C'mon down Tanin!


----------



## SunSmith

Sean O'Gorman said:


> My only bad group of riders didn't go bad until the last mile when they started encouraging their friend to puke before she got out of my car. Ugh.
> 
> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


I'm glad you are making good money. I used to make decent money before the several rounds of price cuts. Now I'm below minimum wage in Seattle.

When I was new the Uber training I got said to refuse tips three times, and if the customer insisted, then okay. Now that I've been doing it for a long time, and since Uber has changed the tipping strategy on their website, I've changed my strategy too. When they offer a tip I gently say, "there is no need to tip", and then I quickly shut up and demurely accept the tip. Those tips can make a 10 plus minute run to get a passenger much more worth it.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

With Lyft I always say tipping in the app is appreciated. With uber I gave up playing the gramma giving money farce and just always accept sincerely say thank you enjoy your evening make sure you have all your stuff. When I deliver food it's maddening that people won't even give you a buck. I make $5 per hour and use my own vehicle gas and insurance. I got a CC swiper in case it ever comes up that they wish they could tip uber but don't seem to have any cash. May never use it who knows I last night I drove two different fares last night thAt were $3.20 and I drove far to get them. When I was in China its a different story there tipping is unheard of ( and there is no actual city named Tiping. )


----------



## chi1cabby

@Sean O'Gorman @Former Yellow Driver @TaninLa
Sean I don't think it'll hurt you to accept tips from non surge riders who insist, by saying a alteration of the company line "tip is not necessary, but I appreciate it", while your hand reaches for the $$bills being offered in appreciation. Think of it like take one for the team.


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)
> 
> If I was a new rider - after the first time a driver did this "No, no, no! Please, no tip needed! It's included!" I would never try to tip again. It's awkward having to force someone to TAKE your money.
> 
> The drivers that refuse are from all backgrounds - today it was a guy who would look at home at a Nascar rally jamming to R-rated music (I don't mind, lol) and an older, quiet, polite Middle Eastern guy driving a Prius.
> 
> I take Uber at least 6-7x a week (I gave out the code on my blog and have a ton of free $30 rides because of it.)
> 
> I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


I don't know, but if you wanna tip me I can give you my address, and then you're covered for the fist ride if you ever visit my fair city. Maybe that should be (low) fare city.


----------



## DriverJ

Sean O'Gorman said:


> My only bad group of riders didn't go bad until the last mile when they started encouraging their friend to puke before she got out of my car. Ugh.
> 
> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


A college grad. no doubt. Did you happen to major in Dumbassedree?

Also, how the **** is not taking a tip gonna help with scaring them with the fare. I'm maybe a little ****ed up here, but I'm guessing if they're offering a tip they were fairly pleased with the ride.

Uber On!

Oh, you got something brown on your nose there too.


----------



## uberdriver

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.





DriverJ said:


> A college grad. no doubt. Did you happen to major in Dumbassedree?
> 
> Also, how the **** is not taking a tip gonna help with scaring them with the fare. I'm maybe a little ****ed up here, but I'm guessing if they're offering a tip they were fairly pleased with the ride.


Not only he got that college major, he is also an Uber shill. In official Uber doublespeak his title is Uber brand ambassador. See post



Sean O'Gorman said:


> I'm an ambassador in my market, and one of the few who isn't a college age kid. The other one is also a driver. There has been no Lyft driver recruiting here, it's all about getting new rider sign ups.
> 
> The hours are limited but the pay is really good.


----------



## DriverJ

uberdriver said:


> Not only he got that college major, he is also an Uber shill. In official Uber doublespeak his title is Uber brand ambassador. See post


I just don't get it. They have total disregard for drivers, but expect us to care to the point of making squat? They believe we should be ok with, even like, not accepting tips, even though I'm making well under minimum wage so they can look good?

I'm doing over 70 hours/week, and have a decent 4.73 rating. I would always bust my butt for Uber and do the absolute best job I could. but it means nothing. I grew up in a time when that meant something,


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriverJ said:


> I grew up in a time when that meant something,


These are different times. You need to be more selfish. Bust your butt for yourself and let Uber worry about Uber. They are not concerned about your well being.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

TaninLa said:


> I think this is the only time I've seen someone post this. Not sure what icon to use for your bravery.
> 
> I don't know - maybe it's a regional US thing. Where I'm from if you hop in the backseat and the person gets you someplace without being an ass / you losing an arm, you tip. It feels so weird when someone refuses it like "just pay me the same as the horrible driver."
> 
> I guess my over 30 ass will get used to people refusing cash. Damn why couldn't people refuse my money when I was broke?!!


Heh, I'm over 30 too. I don't know, maybe it is a regional thing. The work ethic I was always brought up with is that you do a good job for someone because that's what they are paying you for. When I worked as a valet for an airport parking lot back in college, the shuttle drivers used to get upset at the valets for loading the luggage for them instead of waiting for the shuttle driver to get it, because they knew who tipped and who didn't, and would want to treat those customers accordingly. Tip or not, they could easily have gone to one of the cheaper self service lots down the street, and eventually those lots put us out of business.

Another thing to consider in my situation is that my day job is as an insurance adjuster, where over 50% of the people you interact with are *not* customers, and constantly throw fits. As such, just having the riders be pleasant and fun when they ride with me is a major breath of fresh air.

Ironically enough, I generally tip around 25% at restaurants. They do a job I wouldn't be really capable of doing well, and have to put on a corporate-friendly face that is undoubtedly awkward and unpleasant to pull off. With Uber, I can talk about what either I want to or they want to, or I can say nothing at all. Either way, I get to do what I love to do most, which is drive my car.



chi1cabby said:


> @Sean O'Gorman @Former Yellow Driver @TaninLa
> Sean I don't think it'll hurt you to accept tips from non surge riders who insist, by saying a alteration of the company line "tip is not necessary, but I appreciate it", while your hand reaches for the $$bills being offered in appreciation. Think of it like take one for the team.


If someone insists, I will eventually take the tip. Anything more than 2 brief refusals becomes an awkward exchange for both rider and driver.

Also awkward: When the "tip" is an expired coupon for a free burger at a fast food place.

"I know we're not supposed to tip you guys, but you did a good job, so I want you to have this."
"Uhh, this is expired."
"UHH, GOTTA GO!"

The guy then ran off as if he fled from my car without paying. 



uberdriver said:


> Not only he got that college major, he is also an Uber shill. In official Uber doublespeak his title is Uber brand ambassador. See post


You guys can bring that up all you want, but it has zero influence on my posts here or the views on the subject. The ambassador job is solely to recruit new riders at public events. We don't do the SLOG stuff that was publicized recently, we don't address complaints, and I can't even provide information or insight if someone comes up to me at an event and asks about driving for Uber. And FWIW, another ambassador in my market is also a driver, and she is very criticial of Uber on the local Facebook driver's group.

And while I am a college graduate, I learned nothing from my time in school that couldn't have been learned in the real world, and if I could do it again, I wouldn't have gone. College is a waste unless you want to do something specialized, like doctor or engineer. I hate to think how much student loan debt I'd have if I went away for school to be a babysat adult for 4 years.


----------



## Travis Kalanick

I always give my drivers tips. 

My last driver didn't have chilled water in his car and I advised him he should up his game. 

I love to give advice. Just want you guys to succeed.


----------



## chi1cabby

Travis Kalanick said:


> My last driver didn't have chilled water in his car and I advised him he should up his game.


I have Perrier.
Is that good , boss?


----------



## Travis Kalanick

chi1cabby said:


> I have Perrier.
> Is that good , boss?


I like it when you call me boss.


----------



## chi1cabby

Travis Kalanick said:


> I like it when you call me boss.


I know that, boss!


----------



## chi1cabby

Travis Kalanick said:


> I like it when you call me boss.


Boss some schmuck was ripping on you in the media today!
Did you hear about it, boss?

*The Immaturity and Arrogance of Uber*

*https://medium.com/@petersimsie/the-immaturity-and-arrogance-of-uber-eea64bcfa5bf*


----------



## Travis Kalanick

Haters gon hate


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

You can be sure that *chi1cabby* stuck up for you!


----------



## chi1cabby

Travis Kalanick said:


> Haters gon hate


Bra when are you gonna go out UberXing again?
Live tweet again like last time, and show the Drivers how even $4 rides add up over 10-12 hours, Bosss!

*Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Was A Taxi Driver In An UberX Car Last Night*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...taxi-driver-in-an-uberx-car-last-night-2014-2*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

That was back in February.....there has been a couple of rate cuts since then. Travis may have decided times are too tough to take the Range Rover out Ubering.


----------



## izziee

Uberx driver I always wondered if to have water .. you ubx give water out?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

izziee said:


> Uberx driver I always wondered if to have water .. you ubx give water out?


Some people do.....most don't.


----------



## Courageous

cybertec69 said:


> last customer from the airport which she slept all the way home, she said she never was able to sleep in a cab before this ride "it was so smooth" and apologized, which I told her not to


BEST compliment EVER! wtg!


----------



## uberdriver

Travis Kalanick said:


> I always give my drivers tips.
> 
> My last driver didn't have chilled water in his car and I advised him he should up his game.
> 
> I love to give advice. Just want you guys to succeed.


Boss, if you try to give me tips when I will have the pleasure of giving you a ride, I will remind you that Uber drivers are not supposed to accept tips and will cover my ears with my hands.


----------



## elelegido

puber said:


> we refuse tips because of work ethics, but we attack you with hummers if you don't like long the routs we take.
> You see, we like to earn that extra dollar we charge you.


Gives a new meaning to "man, I picked up this passenger last night and he was HAMMERED!".

Wishful thinking for many drivers who do the late night weekend shifts.


----------



## elelegido

UL Driver SF said:


> They took the bird once. I just laughed. They paid me to take it back the next day.
> 
> So you know who Donna summers is. Bravo. Good on your part.


Evidently you don't. It's Donna Summer.

Love to love ya, baby!


----------



## MrsUberJax

Well I have made it my business to edit my invitations to friends and passengers : where it reads, tip is included - to read TIP IS NOT INCLUDED. As much as I wish I did not have to carry cash with me, I am so offended by Uber's assumption that I don't deserve a tip, or that it is too inconvenient for the pax to tip me, well too freaking bad. I deserve to be paid for my work and yes, thank you very much. I will accept that extra $10. Thank you very much.


----------



## elelegido

UL Driver SF said:


> You should have told him you summer in Rhodesia.


It hasn't been called Rhodesia for 35 years. Damn you must be old!


----------



## Realityshark

TaninLa said:


> At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)
> 
> If I was a new rider - after the first time a driver did this "No, no, no! Please, no tip needed! It's included!" I would never try to tip again. It's awkward having to force someone to TAKE your money.
> 
> The drivers that refuse are from all backgrounds - today it was a guy who would look at home at a Nascar rally jamming to R-rated music (I don't mind, lol) and an older, quiet, polite Middle Eastern guy driving a Prius.
> 
> I take Uber at least 6-7x a week (I gave out the code on my blog and have a ton of free $30 rides because of it.)
> 
> I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


 I never refuse a tip. In fact, I hurry and grab it just in case they change their mind.


----------



## mattvuberx

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


Stop doing that.


----------



## DriverJ

cybertec69 said:


> This morning was the first time after 2,000 plus trips with uber, I had to tell this nasty lady, sorry but you will have to order another car, no wonder her rating was 4.1. First I get dispatched, have to drive 5 plus minutes to the address given to me, then that is the wrong address, she is one block behind me, then she text me like 10 times telling me he address, she asks whare I am, then she gets in my car with a fury, starts getting loud "like she is my girlfriend or wife" and nasty, so I tell her politely that she will have to order another car. I don't like to be treated like an animal.


Many people don't know how to act, nor do they care to learn. I had 2 very drunk ****tards request me last night. I called and told them I was just a few blocks away, I'd be there in about 3 mins, and I was. I wait about 5 minutes and finally a chick that works at the restaurant comes out and asked if I was there to pick up 2 drunk guys, I said yes. She said, 'Well, I was sent out here to talk you down!' WTF? I'm not doing LSD. She said, they told me you'd be mad because I just put a pizza in for them to take back to their hotel! My dumbass waited on them. When they got in I told them for future reference to wait until they're actually ready to go before requesting a ride. They thought it was really funny. They're in the back giggling like 2 little silly sissie-boys. I felt like slapping the piss outta both of them and taking their pizza. I was starving.

I did, however, get that huge $5.74 fare. My cut - $.48. That's just an estimate from one ticked-off individual.

As soon as Uber lowers their fares here - I'M GONE! I could just about squeak by on customers I used to have driving a cab. They love me. I'm honest, and I speak English. All pay in cash, and many still have flip phones. I won't ever lose them to Uber or Lyft. I tried to sell one lady on Uber, and told her she'd need a smartphone. She said she was too stupid to use a smartphone! Actually, I kind of think she's right.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriverJ said:


> My dumbass waited on them.


Stop doing THAT.


----------



## DriverJ

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Stop doing THAT.


I know, it was slow, and I screwed up. Actually, if the waitress hadn't have been so hot I probably would have canceled their drunk asses. Maybe drove by as they were walking to their hotel and offered them a ride for $20 and a slice of pizza.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

DriverJ said:


> Actually, if the waitress hadn't have been so hot I probably would have canceled their drunk asses.


You have to give your customers credit....they knew who to send out to "talk you down".


----------



## cybertec69

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You have to give your customers credit....they knew who to send out to "talk you down".


I don't care how hot she is, if I see that this is nothing but trouble, I cancel and move along, this is a business for me. I actually told this HOT chick two weeks ago to get out of my car and dispatch someone else, it was a long story and don't have the time to go over all the details, Uber was notified in regards to this hot head " sorry sweetheart, I am not your boyfriend or husband, and keep your nasty attitude to yourself", no wonder she had a 4.2 rating, I should have known.


----------



## TaninLa

cybertec69 said:


> I don't care how hot she is


Thank you! For a minute it seemed all I was learning from these forums is "if you're hot, you get a pass!" (5 riders instead of 4? Okay if you're hot! The weird guy on the other thread who took a photo of his supposed "hot" rider, etc.)

Shit, maybe I should just stop tipping and show my **** before menopause kicks in. Didn't know **** could buy you drivers groceries.

(Yeah, I'm off topic but I started this thread, dammit.)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

@TaninLa I like your style! Too bad you ride in LA....you'd be a welcome addition to the passengers I see in S. Fla....and to show my appreciation....I'd accept your tip.


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> Thank you! For a minute it seemed all I was learning from these forums is "if you're hot, you get a pass!" (5 riders instead of 4? Okay if you're hot! The weird guy on the other thread who took a photo of his supposed "hot" rider, etc.)
> 
> Shit, maybe I should just stop tipping and show my **** before menopause kicks in. Didn't know **** could buy you drivers groceries.
> 
> (Yeah, I'm off topic but I started this thread, dammit.)


Yeah baby! Tips or ****, nobody rides free.

I've heard it's good to start showing them in a forum first. Just to get used to the whole concept.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Moronic drivers are screwing other drivers almost as much as Uber is. Wake the f*ck up. Your 20% tip was given *back* to the passengers during the first rate cut. *That* was the tip that use to be included. Your tip money is NOW gone. If a passenger wants to rebate the money that was given back to them from us......then accept it. Don't want it? Give it to charity but quit embarrassing the customers and screwing your fellow drivers.


----------



## mattvuberx

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Moronic drivers are screwing other drivers almost as much as Uber is. Wake the f*ck up. Your 20% tip was given *back* to the passengers during the first rate cut. *That* was the tip that use to be included. Your tip money is NOW gone. If a passenger wants to rebate the money that was given back to them from us......then accept it. Don't want it? Give it to charity but quit embarrassing the customers and screwing your fellow drivers.


THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS.

Uber customers are like puppies. They only know how to act as they have been told or allowed to act. The more bullshit Uber feeds them about "being Uber" and the more nonsense shitty drivers allow them to pull off without being thrown to the curb or left stranded, the more they will be terrible customers and terrible humans. If you hold them accountable for their actions, they will begin acting reasonable.


----------



## dmacieljr_75

So i had this one trip come up that had a rating of a 3.5. I was a little surprised at that because i heard passengers can be deactivated for having a low rating as well. Guess that was wrong. (oh btw for those who dont know, when the request comes through look at the bottom of the flashing circle and u can see passenger rating) Anyway i almost didnt accept the trip due to rating but i was curious to know why they were low on rating and still on system. So i accepted. Man that was the worst trip i had. Im sure others have worse. These guys were lit and drunk at the same time. Straight rollercoaster ride. One guy fell off seat and got stuck on the floor. He couldnt get up. His friend began yelling at him get ur ass up. The guy was finally able to get up by grabbing my seat and arm at the same time, yanking the steering. Whoa i said as we swerved. Told the guy dont touch me sit down and put ur seatbelt back on. He then tried grabbing seatbelt and fell back again on floor. By this time i was pissed but held my professionalism. I guess the uppers kicked in because he stood up in car and began freeking his friend in the passenger seat and shaking car. At this point we were getting off freeway. I stopped at light and said look u either sit down and stay seated or u will have to find another ride home. Now some of you might say i should of kicked them out. Yes thats true but im not done. So we finally get to there home. Front seat guy gets out walks away up to home. Backseat guy opens door and reaches for wallet. Pulls out $3. I just laughed and said you can keep that, get out. When he gets out, he falls again on concrete. I call over front seat guy who closes doors and i lock them. I tell him look im going to let you know now that i will be rating you a 1 and emailing uber about how reckless and dangerous you guys are to not only yourselves, but me and any other driver on the road. We as drivers dont have to put up with this kind of behavior. I really hope uber removes you from the system. Then i drove off.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

dmacieljr_75 said:


> I call over front seat guy who closes doors and i lock them. I tell him look im going to let you know now that i will be rating you a 1 and emailing uber about how reckless and dangerous you guys are to not only yourselves, but me and any other driver on the road. We as drivers dont have to put up with this kind of behavior.


Wellll I guess you told him! Do you think telling him that you are going to rate him a 1 and hope that Uber removes him from the system will improve his behavior NEXT time? Certainly there will be a next time.....right? If he didn't commit a crime in your car and his credit card is still good....then Uber's not going to deactivate his account. And of course there WILL be other drivers that will pick him up regardless of his rating.....just like you did....right?


----------



## dmacieljr_75

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wellll I guess you told him! Do you think telling him that you are going to rate him a 1 and hope that Uber removes him from the system will improve his behavior NEXT time? Certainly there will be a next time.....right? If he didn't commit a crime in your car and his credit card is still good....then Uber's not going to deactivate his account. And of course there WILL be other drivers that will pick him up regardless of his rating.....just like you did....right?


 Most liky there will be a next time &
Most likely his behavior wont change, but what if it does change? Better for the next driver. If we dont try we will NEVER know...RIGHT?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

dmacieljr_75 said:


> If we dont try we will NEVER know...RIGHT?


Try what? Telling him "I really hope uber removes you from the system"?


----------



## dmacieljr_75

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Try what? Telling him "I really hope uber removes you from the system"?


 planting the seed to behavior changes


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

dmacieljr_75 said:


> planting the seed to behavior changes


Oh yah. I'm sure that will do it.


----------



## dmacieljr_75

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Oh yah. I'm sure that will do it.


Maybe not but im trying to see and do the positive. But thats me.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

dmacieljr_75 said:


> Maybe not but im trying to see and do the positive. But thats me.


Let me see if I understand what you said: By yelling out the window to a drunken fool that you are going to rate him a 1 and you hope that Uber removes him from the system....you are "trying to see and do the positive"? Uhm....sure. Good luck with that.


----------



## dmacieljr_75

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Let me see if I understand what you said: By yelling out the window to a drunken fool that you are going to rate him a 1 and you hope that Uber removes him from the system....you are "trying to see and do the positive"? Uhm....sure. Good luck with that.


Hahaha ok man.


----------



## DriverJ

Back to tips. I hadn't had a tip in 3 days. I just had a lady asking all about Uber. She said she thought her husband needed a second job.  I told her how it worked, and she asked, 'does Uber take a 'LITTLE' out'. I told her 20%. I told her I had all the car expenses, etc. She said, what about gas? I told her I paid for gas too. The ride had just started and she reaches in her purse and said, I need to give you some gas money. She didn't call it a tip. I started to tell her that we're supposed to...She said I know, you're not allowed to accept tips, but you have to have gas. I loved it. She gave me a $5, fare was $6.27. I love you nice lady. Not just for the $5, but for caring.


----------



## elelegido

> She didn't call it a tip. I started to tell her that we're supposed to...


Please don't say this. A tip is a gratuity that goes directly from customer to the service provider. The employer (Uber) has no financial interest or any other in the tip. It's none of their business if a customer wants to tip me for good service.

We're independent contractors, remember. Believing that you should decline tips is complete Uber.


----------



## DriverJ

elelegido said:


> Please don't say this. A tip is a gratuity that goes directly from customer to the service provider. The employer (Uber) has no financial interest or any other in the tip. It's none of their business if a customer wants to tip me for good service.
> 
> We're independent contractors, remember. Believing that you should decline tips is complete Uber.


I don't actually tell them I can't accept tips. I do say 'I'm supposed to tell you that tipping isn't required.' I found that about 100% of the people that tip say they know about it. They just happen to think it's as ****ing stupid as I do, and tip anyway. I've had one guy tell me, '**** Uber, it's my money.' Another said almost the same identical thing.


----------



## elelegido

DriverJ said:


> I don't actually tell them I can't accept tips. I do say 'I'm supposed to tell you that tipping isn't required.' I found that about 100% of the people that tip say they know about it. They just happen to think it's as ****ing stupid as I do, and tip anyway. I've had one guy tell me, '**** Uber, it's my money.' Another said almost the same identical thing.


I know, but it would be better if all drivers just said something along the lines of, "thank you, it's much appreciated", and accept the tip graciously.

Mentioning that a tip is not required is not required!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Well another man might have been angry
And another man might have been hurt
But another man never would have let her go
I stashed the bill in my shirt.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> Mentioning that a tip is not required is not required!


Agree 100%. "Thank you for your generosity" is all that needs to be said.


----------



## dmacieljr_75

I used to give customers the uber line when i first started driving. But i like driver j found the same thing. Most riders already know about it. For those new riders they usually ask how uber works. So i tell them. I make sure they know about the rating system for both sides of the car. Most of the time i get a tip cuz im sure they want that 5 star rating. However it doesnt always work with drunk people at the end of the night. Im pretty sure they broke haha.js.


----------



## DriverJ

elelegido said:


> I know, but it would be better if all drivers just said something along the lines of, "thank you, it's much appreciated", and accept the tip graciously.
> 
> Mentioning that a tip is not required is not required!


I say that too. Most know what we're 'supposed' to say, so I kinda think saying it is almost better. Never had one put the money back in their pocket, so I think it's working okay.


----------



## DriverJ

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Oh yah. I'm sure that will do it.


Haha, yeah, I think planting that seed, along with saying, "Behave Back There" should take care of it.


----------



## elelegido

Smack 'em upside the head with a hammer. 

No, wait, that's been tried already.


----------



## ZDriver101

Some driver really refused to accept tips but as some others said, if the riders really do insist just accept it.


----------



## DriverJ

This could be in George Carlin's bit about 'Things You Never Hear.' Sir/mam, if you don't quit trying to give me money I'm calling the police.


----------



## elelegido

DriverJ said:


> I say that too. Most know what we're 'supposed' to say, so I kinda think saying it is almost better. Never had one put the money back in their pocket, so I think it's working okay.


Or maybe they don't put the money back in their pocket because they don't want to appear cheap. And then not offer a tip again to an Uber driver to avoid the embarrassment of having their tip giving questioned. I prefer to actively and positively reinforce tipping.


----------



## DriverJ

Let me get this right - you're 'PRO TIPPING?' 

OCD much?


----------



## elelegido

OCD's a different story. Coincidentally, I do have that, and drive myself nuts with it at times. 

But this tipping thing is not OCD. It's just plain and simple repetition.


----------



## timmyolo

DriverJ said:


> This could be in George Carlin's bit about 'Things You Never Hear.' Sir/mam, if you don't quit trying to give me money I'm calling the police.


it cant be, george is dead


----------



## DriverJ

timmyolo said:


> it cant be, george is dead


Yeah, he died in 2008, but his comedy will never be dead. Check it out on Youtube. He's always been my favorite comedian.


----------



## TaninLa

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, he died in 2008, but his comedy will never be dead. Check it out on Youtube. He's always been my favorite comedian.







Love Carlin. (The above youtube is on topic.) And why I, as someone who knows (as someone in another thread pointed out) that this country wasn't founded on paying workers fairly and / continues to get rich by doing the same thing... I'm just dumbfounded that drivers happily refuse my cash tip. They'd rather make their bosses richer....WTF?


----------



## SgtMurphy

@UberPissed

On a thread he shows you the sign to post up.
I made one myself and light it up on the night shift.
6 Hours last night.....

$60-$70 Tips, Cash

$185 Total, Net

$30.83/Hour


----------



## Swed

Here is a good link that shows you what the general public thinks about tipping Uber drivers. 
http://forum.maplewoodonline.com/discussion/110774/taxi-rate-from-newark-penn-to-maplewood/p1


----------



## mattvuberx

Swed said:


> Here is a good link that shows you what the general public thinks about tipping Uber drivers.
> http://forum.maplewoodonline.com/discussion/110774/taxi-rate-from-newark-penn-to-maplewood/p1


Several of the people on that message board are clearly ******ed. The amount of bullshittery being peddled there makes me want to hurt someone.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

mattvuberx said:


> The amount of bullshittery being peddled there makes me want to hurt someone.


How about hurting Uber? The idiots constantly referenced how Uber is telling them that it is part of their business approach and tips are not required.


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> Love Carlin. (The above youtube is on topic.) And why I, as someone who knows (as someone in another thread pointed out) that this country wasn't founded on paying workers fairly and / continues to get rich by doing the same thing... I'm just dumbfounded that drivers happily refuse my cash tip. They'd rather make their bosses richer....WTF?


Yes, he's great here. The guy was amazing.

Yeah, most people, left to their own devices operate in varying states of greed, hatred, and delusion. This jerk that runs Uber is a perfect example of why this country, and even the world in general, continues it's accelerating, downward spiral. Although he may not execute or starve people (directly), he operates on the same principle, and if in a different country I'm sure he'd make an excellent ruthless dictator. He's getting a good start here.

Attachment/Cravings lead to suffering, but they almost never figure it out. They accumulate $458,632,452‚968 dollars, but aren't quite happy. They think, 'I must need more money/power then.' DUH!!


----------



## DriverJ

mattvuberx said:


> Several of the people on that message board are clearly ******ed. The amount of bullshittery being peddled there makes me want to hurt someone.


Yes, the mentally-challenged seem to love Uber as much as the tight wad, inconsiderate. self-centered jerks do. Min. ride here is still, for the time being, a whopping $5! I'd feel extrememly guilty taking a ride from someone trying to earn a living doing this and only paying $5. I couldn't do it.

Unless, of course, I was @TaninLa and showed the driver my ****. Actually 'T', if you ever ride with me I'd be happy with one tit and $3!


----------



## SgtMurphy

Oh LAWD


----------



## TaninLa

elelegido said:


> Or maybe they don't put the money back in their pocket because they don't want to appear cheap. And then not offer a tip again to an Uber driver to avoid the embarrassment of having their tip giving questioned.


Yes! I cringe whenever it's tip time. Who WANTS to feel like a dumbass / like they are getting someone in trouble?



DriverJ said:


> Unless, of course, I was @TaninLa and showed the driver my ****. Actually 'T', if you ever ride with me I'd be happy with one tit and $3!


Well, you're lucky! I only have one! But seriously, you should really take $6 and no ****. I could be 80. I haven't tried the breast option yet. But if I'm my age and could have been using this my whole life, I'm mad at myself.

And um, I was trying to also quote someone else who refused a tip but it was lost in the middle in of his long story. Internet confuses me.

What kind of training do they give drivers that almost all refuse tips in all the same manner? There's nothing else drivers do the same way (water, gum, GPS devices).


----------



## DriverJ

TaninLa said:


> Yes! I cringe whenever it's tip time. Who WANTS to feel like a dumbass / like they are getting someone in trouble?
> 
> Well, you're lucky! I only have one! But seriously, you should really take $6 and no ****. I could be 80. I haven't tried the breast option yet. But if I'm my age and could have been using this my whole life, I'm mad at myself.
> 
> And um, I was trying to also quote someone else who refused a tip but it was lost in the middle in of his long story. Internet confuses me.
> 
> What kind of training do they give drivers that almost all refuse tips in all the same manner? There's nothing else drivers do the same way (water, gum, GPS devices).


Hehe, never seen an eighty year old tit, and probably don't want to! Thought maybe you were like, mmm, 39. 

I just got a 3g iPhone, a hammer, and a link to some videos. Oh, and a kick in the ass when I was leaving.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

TaninLa said:


> What kind of training do they give drivers that almost all refuse tips in all the same manner?.


It's not training...it's fear. They are all afraid that they are going to do something that angers Uber and they will be removed from the system. God....every time I say "removed from the system" I feel like I'm living in the world of the Matrix.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Well another man might have been angry
> And another man might have been hurt
> But another man never would have let her go
> I stashed the bill in my shirt.


Harry Chapin???


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Absolutely!! - Taxi.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Oc_DriverX said:


> Harry Chapin???





Former Yellow Driver said:


> Absolutely!! - Taxi.


OOOOHH YEEEAHHHHHH
Good song. 
That shit was filed way behind layers of Bong Resin and Constitutional Law Case Reviews...
Well done gentlemen.


----------



## pghdragon

As a driver I always say tips are not nec......but its up to you and then they usually tip and I always accept. I also deliver food so I never turn down a tip no matter what uber says


----------



## chi1cabby

Since this past week, I've started telling my UberTaxi pax to please tip their UberX drivers as they are really hurting as Chicago UberX rates are the lowest in country.


----------



## AlongForTheRide

I've only been offered a tip twice. the first time they kept insisting so I took it...the second time they thanked me for my honesty. I should probably just take it, but it goes back to the whole work ethic deal....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

AlongForTheRide said:


> ... it goes back to the whole work ethic deal....


How does accepting or refusing tips reflect on the "whole work ethic deal"?


----------



## AlongForTheRide

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How does accepting or refusing tips reflect on the "whole work ethic deal"?


Uber says not to accept tips unless they continue to insist. I play by the rules. They say don't so I don't. I did the one time because they were insisting.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

AlongForTheRide said:


> Uber says not to accept tips unless they continue to insist. I play by the rules. They say don't so I don't. I did the one time because they were insisting.


OK...so it's not actually "the whole work ethic deal" it's that you are a rule follower. You know hanging out at the airport and picking up passengers violates the airports "rules" right? Or perhaps there are just some rules that you follow?


----------



## AlongForTheRide

Former Yellow Driver said:


> OK...so it's not actually "the whole work ethic deal" it's that you are a rule follower. You know hanging out at the airport and picking up passengers violates the airports "rules" right? Or perhaps there are just some rules that you follow?


i'm fairly new to all this. i'm not sure on the laws or what we can or cannot do. last thing I want is to get a ticket or have my license suspended. all uber told me when I got the phone is the counties i'm allowed to pick up at. they told me a few of the hot spots which the airport happens to be one they told me. maybe I should research more if I plan to keep doing this......


----------



## Shine'ola

AlongForTheRide said:


> Uber says not to accept tips unless they continue to insist. I play by the rules. They say don't so I don't. I did the one time because they were insisting.


and your momma told you not to masterbate


----------



## elelegido

AlongForTheRide said:


> I've only been offered a tip twice. the first time they kept insisting so I took it...


So if the pax insists that you run the stop sign and send the little old granny crossing the road flying over the hood, you'd do it?

You broke the rules by accepting that tip. Punishment for this will be severe.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

AlongForTheRide said:


> ..last thing I want is to get a ticket or have my license suspended. ....


Well... if you get a ticket for picking up at the airport....Uber will pay it. As far as I know, no drivers have had their drivers licenses suspended for violating a regulatory issue. Yes...it is probably a good idea to try and get as well informed as possible when starting a new venture.


----------



## elelegido

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Well... if you get a ticket for picking up at the airport....Uber will pay it. As far as I know, no drivers have had their drivers licenses suspended for violating a regulatory issue. Yes...it is probably a good idea to try and get as well informed as possible when starting a new venture.


There have been reports in the media that drivers at SFO have been arrested and charged with misdemeanor tresspass. Which would leave the driver with a criminal record.

Don't know how much of these reports are true.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> There have been reports in the media that drivers at SFO have been arrested and charged with misdemeanor tresspass. Which would leave the driver with a criminal record..


I've heard the same...but no suspended drivers licenses that I've heard about....yet.


----------



## dogmatize

puber said:


> I learned that all uberX drivers are brainwashed idiots.
> Stop tipping them. If they talk too much - rate them a 1.
> You are a paying customer, it doesn't matter what they rate you.
> I rate every uberx driver a 1 when they ride in my uber.


WTF? You need your ass kicked and your car jacked in the middle of a damn storm.


----------



## dogmatize

UL Driver SF said:


> The only thing I say when someone tips is thank you, it is appreciated. And thank you for using Uber.
> 
> Too many customers have asked why we refuse tips. And they find the answer stupid. The two women who took me out to lunch brought this up. They said it makes them feel embarrassed when someone refuses a tip. So...hence the change. And the reason I did not refuse lunch.
> 
> Now when someone does not tip I open the glove box and let Woody out. He is an attack woodpecker. He he pecks the phrase...I don't tip...on their forehead. He can get 2 or 3 riders before they get inside a house.
> 
> Is your avatar you? If so, are you Donna Summers twin sister?


Where can I buy me a woody?, I want 3 of them. 1 to attack the forehead. The other to attack their back and the other to attack their ass!


----------



## dogmatize

Sean O'Gorman said:


> My only bad group of riders didn't go bad until the last mile when they started encouraging their friend to puke before she got out of my car. Ugh.
> 
> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


Sound like the greatest ass kisser. You get 4 stars, well performed.


----------



## dogmatize

I have a bag of candy and some chilled coke soda.


----------



## SunSmith

TaninLa said:


> Yes! I cringe whenever it's tip time. Who WANTS to feel like a dumbass / like they are getting someone in trouble?
> 
> What kind of training do they give drivers that almost all refuse tips in all the same manner? There's nothing else drivers do the same way (water, gum, GPS devices).


It was in a training video I watched when I was new. And in the written stuff they gave me to read, then took back once I'd gone through it once.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Just remember, this iPhone app can break the rules because they use the word "disrupt."
You can't. 
Because uber. 
Yes. 
Yes. Drink it up.


----------



## Driver8

TaninLa said:


> At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)...
> 
> I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


How I deal with tipping passengers is very fluid. If Pax is a diehard Uberist, they know what the deal is, and I'll smile and thank them. If Pax is new or unsure, I tell them the app was designed to be cashless and leave them alone to make up their mind what they want to do. If Pax is part of a group and tells their friends tip is included, one of them will almost always go, "really?" I'll tell them it's a complicated subject, and recommend they Google for a variety of viewpoints.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

I certainly haven't had the thousands of trips that some drivers have had.....but in all my trips I have yet to hear a passenger tell me that they Googled to research the proper etiquette for Uber/Lyft gratuities. Just my opinion @Driver8 .....but it seems that you are just punting the issue down the field and hoping somebody else will fix it. How difficult would it be for you to explain how the no tipping/the tip is included issue began and our current rate system/cuts WITHOUT whining and at the same time appearing to be knowledgeable?


----------



## elelegido

> = I'll tell them it's a complicated subject, and recommend they Google for a variety of viewpoints.


I must remember that answer the next time my wife asks if I think I should be helping her clean up the house.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

elelegido said:


> I must remember that answer the next time my wife asks if I think I should be helping her clean up the house.


Be sure to get back to us on how she responds to that suggestion.  I suspect that it is about as likely that your wife will research husbands helping around the house as @Driver8 's customers are to research tipping Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber

dmacieljr_75 said:


> So i had this one trip come up that had a rating of a 3.5. I was a little surprised at that because i heard passengers can be deactivated for having a low rating as well. Guess that was wrong. (oh btw for those who dont know, when the request comes through look at the bottom of the flashing circle and u can see passenger rating) Anyway i almost didnt accept the trip due to rating but i was curious to know why they were low on rating and still on system. So i accepted. Man that was the worst trip i had. Im sure others have worse. These guys were lit and drunk at the same time. Straight rollercoaster ride. One guy fell off seat and got stuck on the floor. He couldnt get up. His friend began yelling at him get ur ass up. The guy was finally able to get up by grabbing my seat and arm at the same time, yanking the steering. Whoa i said as we swerved. Told the guy dont touch me sit down and put ur seatbelt back on. He then tried grabbing seatbelt and fell back again on floor. By this time i was pissed but held my professionalism. I guess the uppers kicked in because he stood up in car and began freeking his friend in the passenger seat and shaking car. At this point we were getting off freeway. I stopped at light and said look u either sit down and stay seated or u will have to find another ride home. Now some of you might say i should of kicked them out. Yes thats true but im not done. So we finally get to there home. Front seat guy gets out walks away up to home. Backseat guy opens door and reaches for wallet. Pulls out $3. I just laughed and said you can keep that, get out. When he gets out, he falls again on concrete. I call over front seat guy who closes doors and i lock them. I tell him look im going to let you know now that i will be rating you a 1 and emailing uber about how reckless and dangerous you guys are to not only yourselves, but me and any other driver on the road. We as drivers dont have to put up with this kind of behavior. I really hope uber removes you from the system. Then i drove off.


Current UBER policy encourages this sort behaviour and abuse of drivers.

If UBER makes 20% commission out of your hardship and discomfort from a rider it makes no difference to them.


----------



## suewho

So are flashes of **** going to helpnfeed your families?


----------



## suewho

Just be professional guys


----------



## suewho

Remember neonovo?


----------



## suewho

By the way, I think hes not just driving for uber, I think he s taken that $10 hour driving job he was talking about


----------



## suewho

I know for a fact that uber reads theses forums, because someone I know personally got a phone call from uber after they posted a thread on this site


----------



## Driver8

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Be sure to get back to us on how she responds to that suggestion.  I suspect that it is about as likely that your wife will research husbands helping around the house as @Driver8 's customers are to research tipping Uber/Lyft drivers.


I'm not married to my Pax. No amount of hounding or blow jobs is going to get them to tip if they don't want to.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Driver8 said:


> I'm not married to my Pax. No amount of hounding or blow jobs is going to get them to tip if they don't want to.


Have you tried blow jobs? If so.....clearly you need to work on your technique. If not....then you don't know whether it will help. Either way educating your passengers when they ASK is substantially different than ducking the issue by suggesting they Google the answer.


----------



## Jodidec85

This "drivers don't take tips" deal really bothers me.. No the tip is not included in the fare and Uber deliberately lies to their riders with the bs. If someone offer me a tip I will take it especially since I just gave a ride for 6 bucks from one end of the city to another... Freakin stupid. Stop telling the rider no.. It screws the rest of us..


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I got tipped $100 for a $10 ride. I like to call it "usage of sitting in my car fee" if uber asks.


----------



## Greg

If rerely someone give me a tips my response is " it's not nesesery buy hily appreciated"


----------



## CowboyMC

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I refuse tips because I make good money doing this and I don't want riders to be scared off by the fare, the potential for surges, and the pressure to tip.


Tips have nothing to do with how much money you Don't make. A tip for for good personal service. Ask a waitress.

PS. I never stayed for the UberX talk, just picked up my Iphone and left. I have two signs posted in my car explaining that tips are not in fare, not required, but are customary and appreciated.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

A waitress is also paid far below minimum wage because the expectation is that she'll make up the difference directly from the customer.

If you went to, say, Applebee's, and the servers there were making $12/hour base pay, and it was reflected through an increased cost of food and drinks, would you still be tipping 18%.

Anyway, The good personal service comes standard. I was tipped very little when I was a valet 9-12 years ago, but was much better with the customers than my coworkers would picked and chose who they went out of their way to help based on that customer's past tipping history. As such, I'm also not still working an $8/hour job like many of them likely are.


----------



## CowboyMC

Sean O'Gorman said:


> A waitress is also paid far below minimum wage because the expectation is that she'll make up the difference directly from the customer.
> 
> If you went to, say, Applebee's, and the servers there were making $12/hour base pay, and it was reflected through an increased cost of food and drinks, would you still be tipping 18%.
> 
> Anyway, The good personal service comes standard. I was tipped very little when I was a valet 9-12 years ago, but was much better with the customers than my coworkers would picked and chose who they went out of their way to help based on that customer's past tipping history. As such, I'm also not still working an $8/hour job like many of them likely are.


I don't tip based on what I think the person makes, I tip on service. I rest my case. I'm making less than minimum wage after expenses.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Why do you do this job then?


----------



## CowboyMC

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Why do you do this job then?


I don't put a lot of mileage on my car and tend to get keep it for 12 years. I would like to get a new car more often but it is too costly. Driving for UberX allows me to put more mileage on my car and at least pays for that mileage. This allows me to get a new car. Tips are the gravity.

PS: I don't do this for a living or I wouldn't be living.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

CowboyMC said:


> I don't put a lot of mileage on my car and tend to get keep it for 12 years. I would like to get a new car more often but it is too costly. Driving for UberX allows me to put more mileage on my car and at least pays for that mileage. This allows me to get a new car. Tips are the gravity.
> 
> PS: I don't do this for a living or I wouldn't be living.


Impressive. You clearly aren't in the rust belt, the most I ever got out of a car was 7 years/180k. It would have been fine mechanically if it didn't dissolve into a pile of tetanus.


----------



## SCdave

Maybe we should start out with a "YES Tips" Theme:

- "YES, Tips are not included in the Fare". 
- "YES, Tips are not required by Uber", 
- "YES, Tips are always appreciated"

* Sidenote: Tipped a waiter at a Cafe $2.40 (Left $15 cash for $12.60 check). Realized I tipped the same amount for bad food & average service than the Driver cut of the Minimum uberX fare in LA/OC. Oh the irony of it all


----------



## CowboyMC

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Impressive. You clearly aren't in the rust belt, the most I ever got out of a car was 7 years/180k. It would have been fine mechanically if it didn't dissolve into a pile of tetanus.


Last car I had, I put on 220,000 miles no major repairs. Toyota RAV4. Gave it to my son and so far he put on an additional 20K miles.


----------



## RippGutt

Greg said:


> If rerely someone give me a tips my response is " it's not nesesery buy hily appreciated"


After driving for almost 2 months, my response changed fairly quickly from "its not required, but accepted" to "thank you"...At this point, I just accept it...


----------



## Greg

Yeah ... May be just do oure job regardless of recommendations of uber, we know , they don't care why we have to?


----------



## negeorgia

SgtMurphy said:


> [London Poor Boy voice]:
> "It's right n' proper mah lady that you should talk down to me, hannin' me loife lessons about this an' any job. Haven't been born with the mental constitution to even survive wiffout careful instruction from me overs. I'm just glad to have the opportunity to be in your presence."


My favorite post of any thread on this forum!


----------



## negeorgia

CowboyMC said:


> Last car I had, I put on 220,000 miles no major repairs. Toyota RAV4. Gave it to my son and so far he put on an additional 20K miles.


What year Toyota RAV4?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TaninLa said:


> Thanks! But when I see how many drivers rate down passengers for NOT tipping - how can you guys get these other drivers to stop SCARING riders from ever trying to tip again? They were great drivers and I wanted to be like, "Take tips, dammit! Or else you'll quit soon and I'll be stuck with that creepy guy who talked about his love for sideboob the whole ride!"


Tell them you're a driver and you've been taking tips and they will not be deactivated unless they solicit them. And with the tip send them to this site. One more way to get the word out.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

puber said:


> I learned that all uberX drivers are brainwashed idiots.
> Stop tipping them. If they talk too much - rate them a 1.
> You are a paying customer, it doesn't matter what they rate you.
> I rate every uberx driver a 1 when they ride in my uber.


I would rate you a 0. When ungrateful riders like you! Don't tip even when i go out of my way to help with their luggage, i always give 1 *. If the rider its cool even if they don't tip i give a 4* only.


----------



## D.J.

TaninLa said:


> At least 75% of my drivers - including the two I had today - refuse tips like I'm an idiot for even trying to offer. (Both drivers today, I just dropped the money in their cup holders.)
> 
> If I was a new rider - after the first time a driver did this "No, no, no! Please, no tip needed! It's included!" I would never try to tip again. It's awkward having to force someone to TAKE your money.
> 
> The drivers that refuse are from all backgrounds - today it was a guy who would look at home at a Nascar rally jamming to R-rated music (I don't mind, lol) and an older, quiet, polite Middle Eastern guy driving a Prius.
> 
> I take Uber at least 6-7x a week (I gave out the code on my blog and have a ton of free $30 rides because of it.)
> 
> I guess I put this in stories because it's a story (duh!) but just was wondering do you drivers ever ride to educate other drivers or do you think they'll eventually figure out that with wear / tear/ maintenance, they're not making much money without tips?


Thank you for being awesome


----------



## Desert Driver

Good lord, what kind of a moron refuses a tip? Accepting tips is a cultural norm, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## SCdave

Desert Driver said:


> Good lord, what kind of a moron refuses a tip? Accepting tips is a cultural norm, for cryin' out loud.


Someone new and that hasn't yet read the "uberpeople.net" training manual.


----------



## Desert Driver

SCdave said:


> Someone new and that hasn't yet read the "uberpeople.net" training manual.


You make at excellent point, Dave.


----------



## jiwagon

TaninLa said:


> Thanks! But when I see how many drivers rate down passengers for NOT tipping - how can you guys get these other drivers to stop SCARING riders from ever trying to tip again? They were great drivers and I wanted to be like, "Take tips, dammit! Or else you'll quit soon and I'll be stuck with that creepy guy who talked about his love for sideboob the whole ride!"


If you really want, you can ask "Do you accept tips?" If they say no and cite some voice in their head, just refute it and ask again. If they still deny, then consider it a lost soul, pray for them and move on.

Or you could take another approach (sad that Uber is making us have to think so hard about this) and not tip at all, ever. Truth is, unless you've done something drastically wrong, you'll stay at or above 4.9 which is as good a rating as you need to get picked up. Sometimes it's even better than having a 5, because 5 means new rider, and new riders are more often than not clueless.

The reason why Uber may say that tips are not included is because of legal implications about drivers accepting other money, maybe? Some drivers may fear that. Some may fear Uber has sent out secret shoppers to test them (lol talk about paranoia). Another crucial reason to consider is that they may know most drivers refuse tips and they don't want to feel dirty in comparison to them.

Uber on. But you won't get me as a driver for a while, I'm sick of this low paying shit.


----------



## SCdave

jizzwagon said:


> If you really want, you can ask "Do you accept tips?" If they say no and cite some voice in their head, just refute it and ask again. If they still deny, then consider it a lost soul, pray for them and move on.
> 
> Or you could take another approach (sad that Uber is making us have to think so hard about this) and not tip at all, ever. Truth is, unless you've done something drastically wrong, you'll stay at or above 4.9 which is as good a rating as you need to get picked up. Sometimes it's even better than having a 5, because 5 means new rider, and new riders are more often than not clueless.
> 
> The reason why Uber may say that tips are not included is because of legal implications about drivers accepting other money, maybe? Some drivers may fear that. Some may fear Uber has sent out secret shoppers to test them (lol talk about paranoia). Another crucial reason to consider is that they may know most drivers refuse tips and they don't want to feel dirty in comparison to them.
> 
> Uber on. But you won't get me as a driver for a while, I'm sick of this low paying shit.


Or say that "if you don't accept the tip, I'll rate you a 1"...sigh.


----------



## CowboyMC

negeorgia said:


> What year Toyota RAV4?


2001


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Yeah I have the exact same experience. I have to beg these stupid ****ing drivers to take my money. UBER DRIVERS ARE STUUUUPID. DUMB. SILLY DUMB IDIOTS. Yup, end of story.


----------



## D.J.

troubleinrivercity said:


> Yeah I have the exact same experience. I have to beg these stupid ****ing drivers to take my money. UBER DRIVERS ARE STUUUUPID. DUMB. SILLY DUMB IDIOTS. Yup, end of story.


Hey, I might be dumb, but i'm not stupid!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

CowboyMC said:


> Driving for UberX allows me to put more mileage on my car and at least pays for that mileage.


Is this driver still around? Because that statement confuses me.


----------



## SCdave

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is this driver still around? Because that statement confuses me.


I think the driver is "Boo-Boo Berra" grandson of Yankee Great "Yogi Berra"

If Yogi Berra was still around he might have said:

" I take all the Tips that aren't offered to me"
" It doesn't count as depreciation if you don't track it"
" Lower rates equal higher earnings."


----------



## DriverJ

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is this driver still around? Because that statement confuses me.


I'm sure it confuses him too. He just doesn't know it.


----------



## Nik

I always say if pax ask, no it does not include tip. I don't say tips are appreciated, if they ask I say no there is no tip in the fare included, some of them tip me after this


----------



## CowboyMC

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is this driver still around? Because that statement confuses me.


Yes I'm still around. I usually keep my car for over 12 years or 200K miles. I don't drive my car much, so it's usually 12 years before I get a new car. I would like to get a new car sooner, but I'm a cheep-sake. So driving part-time for UberX, allows me to put more mileage on my car, so I can get a new car sooner. So, I can get by as long as the income pays for the wear and tear on my car. My other job is seasonal.


----------



## ARIV005

A driver who doesn't accept gratuities should still take the money..... And send it to me.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

SCdave said:


> I think the driver is "Boo-Boo Berra" grandson of Yankee Great "Yogi Berra"
> 
> If Yogi Berra was still around he might have said:
> 
> " I take all the Tips that aren't offered to me"
> " It doesn't count as depreciation if you don't track it"
> " Lower rates equal higher earnings."


I believe that Yogi is actually still alive, having just turned 90.


----------



## SCdave

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that Yogi is actually still alive, having just turned 90.


I stand corrected. Although Yogi Berra might have said "If I wasn't still alive, I'd be dead".


----------



## SCdave

CowboyMC said:


> Yes I'm still around. I usually keep my car for over 12 years or 200K miles. I don't drive my car much, so it's usually 12 years before I get a new car. I would like to get a new car sooner, but I'm a cheep-sake. So driving part-time for UberX, allows me to put more mileage on my car, so I can get a new car sooner. So, I can get by as long as the income pays for the wear and tear on my car. My other job is seasonal.


Okay, this kinda makes sense. After my 3rd cup of coffee, maybe not. But right now it still does. Let me leave it at that.


----------



## DriverJ

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that Yogi is actually still alive, having just turned 90.


Is he still hanging out in Jellystone National Park?


----------



## Uber Cancel

America is tipping country.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

DriverJ said:


> Is he still hanging out in Jellystone National Park?


Yogi Bear first appeared in 1958. Since cartoon characters seem to have a long life span, I assume that he and Boo-Boo are still raiding picnic baskets in Jellystone NP.


----------



## elelegido

Oc_DriverX said:


> Yogi Bear first appeared in 1958. Since cartoon characters seem to have a long life span, I assume that he and Boo-Boo are still raiding picnic baskets in Jellystone NP.


What are your thoughts on the Sylvester vs. Speedy Gonzales dichotomy? And is Speedy indeed the fastest mouse in all Mexico?


----------



## DriverJ

elelegido said:


> What are your thoughts on the Sylvester vs. Speedy Gonzales dichotomy? And is Speedy indeed the fastest mouse in all Mexico?


You didn't hear? Speedy is here in the U.S. in federal prison doing life for transporting tons of Meth. into the country.

He was fast alright.


----------



## dallas_female_driver

This last week I got several tips and said each time:
"Uber doesn't require you to tip, but I really appreciate it"
Each passenger insisted and I'm never refusing a tip. I provide great service. 
I'm truly greatful for even a dollar, so many tip nothing.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

dallas_female_driver said:


> This last week I got several tips and said each time:
> "Uber doesn't require you to tip, but I really appreciate it"
> Each passenger insisted and I'm never refusing a tip. I provide great service.
> I'm truly greatful for even a dollar, so many tip nothing.


Perfect. Always accept tips. Uber shouldn't have made that comment in the first place.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

elelegido said:


> What are your thoughts on the Sylvester vs. Speedy Gonzales dichotomy? And is Speedy indeed the fastest mouse in all Mexico?


I think mighty mouse is.


----------



## DriverJ

DrJeecheroo said:


> I think mighty mouse is.


I didn't even know Mighty Mouse was still alive. I heard he was killed in the big Wisconsin Cheese Heist of 1984, after many years of poverty following the loss of his lucrative cartoon gig.


----------



## Duj

UL Driver SF said:


> Last part read in the voice of Michael Cain or John Cleese.


You should totally look up the Steve Coogan Caine impression, its from an awesome roadtrip movie called, appropriately enough , 'The Trip' 
I think I'm waay too new a member to post links, but google will totally find it for you.


----------

